# EZE Radio Halloween Live 2011



## EZERadio (Oct 29, 2010)

*EZE Radio Halloween Live 2011:*
October 31st 2011 at 7pm ET

Are You having a Halloween Party? or just want to listen to Halloween Music. Well on Halloween night I will be playing Halloween Music. Tune in and listen live so you and your guests if your having a party can listen & dance too. It's pretty simple just look at the instructions below on what You will need. Then follow link bellow for more information. 


http://tinyurl.com/37uwtr5​


----------



## EZERadio (Oct 29, 2010)

*EZE Radio Halloween Live 2011 Update!*

EZE Radio Halloween Live 2011 Update!

Due to weather. Be sure to tune into EZE Radio this evening tonight at 7 PM ET. I will be playing Halloween themed music. Be sure to join us in our chat room on the site below. 
http://tinyurl.com/EZERadio


----------

